# Rhinestones and heat pressing Newbie Questions



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there: I'm fairly new to the heat press, rhinestone and vinyl world. I have done a few t shirts with Rhinestones but am having difficulting understanding exactly what temperature, time and pressure to be sure the rhinestones will stay on the shirt for several "normal machine washings" I want to be able to tell customers (close friends at the moment) that the rhinestones will stay on for at least 10 - 15 washings or however many would be reasonable and truthful. Can anyone assist with the heat setting and time. My heat press starts at 200 degrees, or at least that's the number the shows up when I turn it on. Enjoying things so far but want it to look professional. Vinyl...different story, still saving up for a cutter and will have questions after that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I'm sure others will chime in too....but I press my rhinestone transfers at 325 degrees for 12 seconds with a medium to firm pressure. 

If you are using a good quality rhinestone your designs should last through many wash cycles. I have designs that I have done for my kids and myself that are 2-3 years old and have never lost a rhinestone.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL... this is why I have been reluctant to post pressing instructions on my website for the rhinestones. I use totally different settings and I've seen everything in between.

I use a silicone cover sheet which is thicker than teflon and needs more heat. I press at 365* for 35 seconds, peel the tape, and press again for another 15 seconds. I use machine cut rhinestones which are a little bigger and maybe have more glue than Korean stones? Maybe that's why it requires higher heat and more time.

I put all of my stuff in both the washer and dryer and nothing ever falls off... at least since I got a better heat press anyway.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Rhinestone & Rhinestud Transfers*



Set temperature at 327 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 13 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and peel off the plastic very slowly.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I also press at 325 degrees for 12-15 seconds, medium to heavy pressure.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I too use a teflon sheet over the rhinestones and Press 325 for 13 seconds, med heavy pressure and then I turn my shirt inside out after removing the transfer tape and give it another 10 seconds. I haven't lost a stone yet.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im at 300 degrees for 25 seconds one press.been through washer and dryer and stones holding up.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I put a teflon sheet over my transfer tape, press at 330 for 20 seconds. Peel warm, put teflon sheet back on, and press an additional 10 seconds. Many, many washes and dries (in the dryer) and still have all the stones.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Does it make a difference as to which rhinestones you are using, as far as time/pressure/temp? I am using 10ss Korean stones from Shineart, both regular and low lead. 

Also, do you use anything between the shirt when heat pressing rhinestones on both sides? I had a problem with missing contact on some stones last time I heatpressed a shirt. I think it was due to uneven-ness. I want to be prepared next time. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Ellen, yes, I forgot to add that part to my answer. I almost always use a teflon pillow inside my shirt. I press a lot of Bella shirts, and the glue sticks to the other side of the shirt if I don't. It's also helpful when you have different sized stones in your design.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> Ellen, yes, I forgot to add that part to my answer. I almost always use a teflon pillow inside my shirt. I press a lot of Bella shirts, and the glue sticks to the other side of the shirt if I don't. It's also helpful when you have different sized stones in your design.


Thanks Leap. I'm hoping that will help when I am pressing rhinestones on both front and back of the shirt. I was shocked when some of the stones came off the shirt with the tape! Any suggestions as to where to get a teflon pillow, and what thickness to use? I am thinking a thin one would be preferable? thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can also just put a Teflon sheet between Bella shirts. That's what I've been doing. If I don't need the cushion, I don't need to use my silicone pad between the shirts.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am right in line with Leap
I put a teflon sheet over and under my transfer tape, press at 330 for 20 seconds. Peel warm, put teflon sheet back on, and press an additional 10 seconds. I always put a sheet inside of the shirt. Bought teflon from JoAnn Fabrics. Many, many washes and always in the dryer on hot and still have not lost any stones.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> I'm sure others will chime in too....but I press my rhinestone transfers at 325 degrees for 12 seconds with a medium to firm pressure.
> 
> If you are using a good quality rhinestone your designs should last through many wash cycles. I have designs that I have done for my kids and myself that are 2-3 years old and have never lost a rhinestone.


Absolutely! That is right on the mark!


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Where have you been buying your bella shirts and how much were they. I can't seem to find a supplier that carries scoop neck, a little lower then a basic T, or V neck blank shirts unless they are like $10 - $15 each which at this point is too expensive for me. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

luvhorses said:


> Where have you been buying your bella shirts and how much were they. I can't seem to find a supplier that carries scoop neck, a little lower then a basic T, or V neck blank shirts unless they are like $10 - $15 each which at this point is too expensive for me. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


I get my Bella shirts from https://www.alphashirt.com/, www.statononline.com, and Bodek And Rhodes

Do you have a resale license? If you don't, you'll be stuck paying retail. $10-15 sounds like retail pricing to me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

luvhorses said:


> Where have you been buying your bella shirts and how much were they. I can't seem to find a supplier that carries scoop neck, a little lower then a basic T, or V neck blank shirts unless they are like $10 - $15 each which at this point is too expensive for me. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


I get my Bella shirts from Bodek And Rhodes and from Welcome to Broder


----------

